# Beware of "As the Crow Flies" trips!



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Thought I would warn you all to check the 'map' on your trip history after each ride. (Or end of the day) Especially if you think the fare was unusually LOW for the amount of miles you drove.

Personally, I don't know if this issue has to do with the WAZE Navigation...or if that was just a coincidence. I've been having problems with the Navigation switching on it's own over to WAZE when I didn't choose it in settings! I have to RE-CHECK after every trip to make sure it is still set to UBER maps....otherwise, it'll switch over to WAZE and I don't know until AFTER I accept a trip and click on Navigation.

But here's the 'Crow Flies' portion of the problem: After this trip that I took last Saturday....when the fare came up...I thought it sounded kind of low. I had other issues with this trip (I might tell you about in another post) so when I got to a parking spot...I opened up the trip history and it showed a STRAIGHT LINE from pick up to drop off! (Over LAKES, etc)  So I go to Mapquest.com and put in the pick up and drop off addresses. It was off by 4 miles!

I emailed SUPPORT.....sent them the screenshot of the mapquest route that showed the correct mileage...and they added $10 to the fare. I was shocked that they actually adjusted it after only ONE email! 

But anyway....point of this post, if you see a 'straight line' trip that does NOT follow surface roads...email support to have it adjusted!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

My step father always said; " Garbage in, garbage out".

This why both apps have been updated every week for the past 5 years. A simple app and Uber still can't get it fixed.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Thought I would warn you all to check the 'map' on your trip history after each ride. (Or end of the day) Especially if you think the fare was unusually LOW for the amount of miles you drove.
> 
> Personally, I don't know if this issue has to do with the WAZE Navigation...or if that was just a coincidence. I've been having problems with the Navigation switching on it's own over to WAZE when I didn't choose it in settings! I have to RE-CHECK after every trip to make sure it is still set to UBER maps....otherwise, it'll switch over to WAZE and I don't know until AFTER I accept a trip and click on Navigation.
> 
> ...


I have only driven for Uber on 3 occasions, and on all 3 days I have had this issue as well. My phone also crashes a couple times a night, and typically on a long ride I have to restart it, so it could be a cheap phone issue.

On each occasion I emailed within about 12 hours of the rides and they credited my account with the extra money. I check all my rides for this glitch now. It's nice that they fix it, but having to check every single ride is BoBo.

I thought it was because of my phone, but maybe not. I wonder how many people are getting ripped off on rides and don't even realize it.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

This happened to me a few days ago too, and the GPS in Palm Beach County [Delray Beach, Boca Raton] on the East side if the intracostal is atrocious....


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

It's a lost GPS issue often with older android phones (not sure about apple). Customers and Uber won't find or mention it so you need to review your trips if you find your phone not keeping the GPS locked. Since I switched to a new HTC One M9 I have not had this problem so it was a hardware issue with my older Gnex.


----------



## theitalianinbmore (Jul 6, 2015)

I have the flip side of this problem - on the ping side. In Baltimore there's a harbor separating two distinct side of the downtown. Well, if I am in one neighborhood (Fells Point), and I get pings all the time that are technically very close to me but separated by an entire body of water (Fed Hill, McHenry Row) and may take 20 minutes to navigate there.


----------

